# Wedges, Bounce, Grind



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi

I'm wondering what a good set up would be for wedges.  I play G20s, with a PW (45), then a UW (50) and a 54 degree Tour S wedge.  I tend to chip from around the green with my PW, sometimes with the 54 degree if I want to try and get a bit more height/less roll.  I use the UW if I'm playing a full or pitch shot from a bit closer than the PW allows.  It's a bit haphazard to be honest, which I know is operator, not equipment.

I have been prone to thinning it, though that has improved (reduced) a lot over the last six months, though returned a bit in these firm conditions where it has been harder to get under the ball.  If not needing to get much height, I have been using a hybrid to "putt" from around the green and that's worked well in fairly flat situations, on these concrete like fairways.

I am sure part of the issue is my muddled thinking, and poor technique.  Nonetheless, I'd like to understand what a good wedge setup might be, and why.  Particularly keen to understand what lofts make sense, what bounce and grind are, what would be advised for me (a high handicapper), why, and what clubs to use in what situation.  

Essays welcome!

Thanks all.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 26, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Hi

I'm wondering what a good set up would be for wedges.  I play G20s, with a PW (45), then a UW (50) and a 54 degree Tour S wedge.  I tend to chip from around the green with my PW, sometimes with the 54 degree if I want to try and get a bit more height/less roll.  I use the UW if I'm playing a full or pitch shot from a bit closer than the PW allows.  It's a bit haphazard to be honest, which I know is operator, not equipment.

I have been prone to thinning it, though that has improved (reduced) a lot over the last six months, though returned a bit in these firm conditions where it has been harder to get under the ball.  If not needing to get much height, I have been using a hybrid to "putt" from around the green and that's worked well in fairly flat situations, on these concrete like fairways.

I am sure part of the issue is my muddled thinking, and poor technique.  Nonetheless, I'd like to understand what a good wedge setup might be, and why.  Particularly keen to understand what lofts make sense, what bounce and grind are, what would be advised for me (a high handicapper), why, and what clubs to use in what situation.  

Essays welcome!

Thanks all.
		
Click to expand...

I have 
45 pw
48 gw
52 gw 10 bounce
56 sw 10 bounce
60 lob 5 bounce.

The bounce on the club puts the leading edge off the ground.
On very hard ground less bounce is better just put your hands forward delofting the club .
This is a lower shot and very effective when played properly.

High bounce wedges are usually for soft conditions.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 26, 2018)

If your PW is 45, I would go for 52 GW and 58 SW
Low, medium and high shots covered.

Have you ever had a lesson specifically on wedge play?


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 26, 2018)

bobmac said:



			If your PW is 45, I would go for 52 GW and 58 SW
Low, medium and high shots covered.

Have you ever had a lesson specifically on wedge play?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks both.  

Yes, I've had a lesson or two, though not for some time.  The lessons have led to improvement in technique, and my decision making has improved as my technique has become more reliable (or perhaps, less unreliable).  I guess then I use whichever of those 3 wedges gives me the height and roll - high/no roll, low/more roll or in between.

What about bounce?  Grind?


----------



## bobmac (Jul 26, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			What about bounce?  Grind?
		
Click to expand...

I would continue to work on your technique and worry about them later.

It's a bit like someone learning to drive a car, worrying about his tyre pressures.

Others of course will disagree


----------



## Fish (Jul 26, 2018)

My PW is 47, so I carry a 52/7, 56/10 & 60/06.

My 60/06 is getting the most use currently due to the conditions of hard/tight lies, normally though my 56/10 SW is mainly used around the greens and bunkers, I throw both these shots in the air, but my 52/7 is for full gap wedge shots into the green and bump and runs, I find using anything more than that club too hot off the face.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 26, 2018)

I carry about the same as you.
The PW sames as the rest of the set is used for full shots and pitch and run shots
The 50 is used for full shots and greenside /near to green shots when I want a bit of roll out after the ball lands
The 54 is used for greenside/ near to green when I want drop and stop and out of bunkers if he sand is not to deep and soft. (this club gets changed for one with a different bounce depending course conditions harder the ground the lesser the bounce)
I have a 56/14 which is virtually only used for bunkers with soft deep sand.


----------



## jusme (Jul 26, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Hi

I'm wondering what a good set up would be for wedges.  I play G20s, with a PW (45), then a UW (50) and a 54 degree Tour S wedge.  I tend to chip from around the green with my PW, sometimes with the 54 degree if I want to try and get a bit more height/less roll.  I use the UW if I'm playing a full or pitch shot from a bit closer than the PW allows.  It's a bit haphazard to be honest, which I know is operator, not equipment.

I have been prone to thinning it, though that has improved (reduced) a lot over the last six months, though returned a bit in these firm conditions where it has been harder to get under the ball.  If not needing to get much height, I have been using a hybrid to "putt" from around the green and that's worked well in fairly flat situations, on these concrete like fairways.

I am sure part of the issue is my muddled thinking, and poor technique.  Nonetheless, I'd like to understand what a good wedge setup might be, and why.  Particularly keen to understand what lofts make sense, what bounce and grind are, what would be advised for me (a high handicapper), why, and what clubs to use in what situation.  

Essays welcome!

Thanks all.
		
Click to expand...

Anytime I read someone is 'trying to get under the ball' it raises red flags for me. It may simply be not what you meant, however if it is, I have never found this a useful thought. At worst I'm hitting through the ball, never looking to get under it


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 26, 2018)

I think that you might need to look into technique. When the ground gets harder a lot of people struggle as it shows up flaws in their game as the club doesn't dig in as much. I was always taught the main thing when using a wedge is to keep the leading edge going at the ball and not let the clubhead get in front of your hands. The moment it does you will increase the bounce on the wedge and make a thin shot more likely. I have always liked to practice wedges on range mats as this is as tight as a lie can get and the only way to hit them is to strike the ball correctly.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Hi

I'm wondering what a good set up would be for wedges.  I play G20s, with a PW (45), then a UW (50) and a 54 degree Tour S wedge.  I tend to chip from around the green with my PW, sometimes with the 54 degree if I want to try and get a bit more height/less roll.  I use the UW if I'm playing a full or pitch shot from a bit closer than the PW allows.  It's a bit haphazard to be honest, which I know is operator, not equipment.

I have been prone to thinning it, though that has improved (reduced) a lot over the last six months, though returned a bit in these firm conditions where it has been harder to get under the ball.  If not needing to get much height, I have been using a hybrid to "putt" from around the green and that's worked well in fairly flat situations, on these concrete like fairways.

I am sure part of the issue is my muddled thinking, and poor technique.  Nonetheless, I'd like to understand what a good wedge setup might be, and why.  Particularly keen to understand what lofts make sense, what bounce and grind are, what would be advised for me (a high handicapper), why, and what clubs to use in what situation.  

Essays welcome!

Thanks all.
		
Click to expand...

Google linear method or on youtube and watch Gary Smith explain a different but simple way to chip and pitch. Made a real difference to my short game and very much about using the bounce and giving a bigger margin of error


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 28, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			I have 
45 pw
48 gw
52 gw 10 bounce
56 sw 10 bounce
60 lob 5 bounce.

The bounce on the club puts the leading edge off the ground.
On very hard ground less bounce is better just put your hands forward delofting the club .
This is a lower shot and very effective when played properly.

High bounce wedges are usually for soft conditions.
		
Click to expand...

I'm amazed by people who carry more than 3 wedges. What do you leave out? 

Some people would argue about your bounce theory. By moving the ball back the strike has to be precise, especially using low bounce, otherwise the club just digs in. Stan Utley, the short game expert, had this argument with a pupil. He went into the car park with his 56Â° 12Â° bounce wedge & proceeded to hit perfect shots. He says that using high bounce & playing the ball forward gives more forgiveness, even in hard conditions.


----------



## mteam (Jul 28, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I'm amazed by people who carry more than 3 wedges. What do you leave out? 

Some people would argue about your bounce theory. By moving the ball back the strike has to be precise, especially using low bounce, otherwise the club just digs in. Stan Utley, the short game expert, had this argument with a pupil. He went into the car park with his 56Â° 12Â° bounce wedge & proceeded to hit perfect shots. He says that using high bounce & playing the ball forward gives more forgiveness, even in hard conditions.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.golfchannel.com/video/o’connell-hitting-wedges-various-lies/


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 28, 2018)

mteam said:



https://www.golfchannel.com/video/o’connell-hitting-wedges-various-lies/

Click to expand...

This is what Stan Utley teaches in https://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Short-...?ie=UTF8&qid=1532777463&sr=8-1&keywords=Utley

Great little book.


----------



## mteam (Jul 28, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			This is what Stan Utley teaches in https://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Short-...?ie=UTF8&qid=1532777463&sr=8-1&keywords=Utley

Great little book.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Mib I shall have a look at that


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 28, 2018)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I'm amazed by people who carry more than 3 wedges. What do you leave out? 

Some people would argue about your bounce theory. By moving the ball back the strike has to be precise, especially using low bounce, otherwise the club just digs in. Stan Utley, the short game expert, had this argument with a pupil. He went into the car park with his 56Â° 12Â° bounce wedge & proceeded to hit perfect shots. He says that using high bounce & playing the ball forward gives more forgiveness, even in hard conditions.
		
Click to expand...

i donâ€™t leave anything out as 45 degree is really a 9 iron so 4 iron is really a 3 iron.

i never said move the ball back !
I said I just put my hands a bit forward (with more shaft lean).

High bounce for soft conditions â€œ This is what the Titleist wedge fitter said to me when I was fitted for vokeysâ€


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 28, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			i donâ€™t leave anything out as 45 degree is really a 9 iron so 4 iron is really a 3 iron.
		
Click to expand...

Well that still leaves you 1 club between a driver and your 4 iron - which some might find restricting!

Then again much will depend on the course you play as much as how you play it. As an example I would expect to play 0 normal shots with any wedge on my course in normal conditions, but I play many courses where I seem to use wedges for approach shots quite frequently.


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 28, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			i donâ€™t leave anything out as 45 degree is really a 9 iron so 4 iron is really a 3 iron.

i never said move the ball back !
I said I just put my hands a bit forward (with more shaft lean).

High bounce for soft conditions â€œ This is what the Titleist wedge fitter said to me when I was fitted for vokeysâ€
		
Click to expand...



High bounce wedges are just fine in hard baked conditions.  Low bounce wedges are absolutely brutal in the wrong hands in soft ground conditions. 

You have to know the limitations of opening a high bounce wedge up too much on really tight lies.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 28, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			Well that still leaves you 1 club between a driver and your 4 iron - which some might find restricting!

Then again much will depend on the course you play as much as how you play it. As an example I would expect to play 0 normal shots with any wedge on my course in normal conditions, but I play many courses where I seem to use wedges for approach shots quite frequently.
		
Click to expand...

Thats right my course is undulating but not to hilly.
I use my wedges as there are some very big slopes around the greens .

Length is not a problem for me so itâ€™s easier to lose a wood .
If I play away on a flatter course I will put 5 wood in and lose a wedge.

Like a lot of players I have about 18 clubs and choose them to suit the course I am playing.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 28, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			High bounce wedges are just fine in hard baked conditions.  Low bounce wedges are absolutely brutal in the wrong hands in soft ground conditions. 

You have to know the limitations of opening a high bounce wedge up too much on really tight lies.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed But I do practice these shots a lot.

Practice will teach anyone how to play bounce they just need to experiment a bit!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jul 29, 2018)

Thanks everyone for you contributions.  The answer, it seems, as always is practice, rather than new clubs.  Where is the fun in that!!!

I'd still like to understand what the "Grind" is all about.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 29, 2018)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Thanks everyone for you contributions.  The answer, it seems, as always is practice, rather than new clubs.  Where is the fun in that!!!

I'd still like to understand what the "Grind" is all about.
		
Click to expand...

Go to  the titleist/vokey website and you get a little insight in to what the grinds are and for.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 29, 2018)

jim8flog said:



			Go to  the titleist/vokey website and you get a little insight in to what the grinds are and for.
		
Click to expand...

different grinds are usually for particular shots .
Phil Mickelson will have a particular grind for his wedges as he likes the parachute shot so the bounce is ground down to best open the face.
Where a player who plays mainly links golf will have his ground to play from tight lies.

You tube will explain this better than me.


----------



## Roops (Sep 5, 2018)

Have you been and had a wedge fitting ? I recently decided on revamping my wedge selection and had a fitting for wedges. This looks into equalising the gaps in what you have and selecting clubs by determined usage. I had a pre-conceived idea of the gaps I needed, but after testing found that they wouldn't have worked. So now I have a 56 and 60 on order, to go with my 50 GW. The fitting is followed up with on course testing to tweak lies/grinds, if necessary. Looking forward to them arriving.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 7, 2018)

duncan mackie said:



			Well that still leaves you 1 club between a driver and your 4 iron - which some might find restricting!

Then again much will depend on the course you play as much as how you play it. As an example I would expect to play 0 normal shots with any wedge on my course in normal conditions, but I play many courses where I seem to use wedges for approach shots quite frequently.
		
Click to expand...

I think a good 4 wood fixes this

Drop 3 and a 5


----------

